# Medical insurance,



## amandabev (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi all
Just would like to know if anyone has any experience with medical insurance in Cyprus. Especially insurance company who deny paying medical bills. Thank you.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

amandabev said:


> Hi all
> Just would like to know if anyone has any experience with medical insurance in Cyprus. Especially insurance company who deny paying medical bills. Thank you.


We had it - we weren't denied, but they don't cover very much. We had partial coverage when we had our second child but no pre-natal care or child visits or vaccinations (50 Euros each approx.) were ever covered. It really wasn't worth having it unless of course anyone needed a big operation or something major.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> We had it - we weren't denied, but they don't cover very much. We had partial coverage when we had our second child but no pre-natal care or child visits or vaccinations (50 Euros each approx.) were ever covered. It really wasn't worth having it unless of course anyone needed a big operation or something major.


Same experience but would add that the policy doesn't mention that they don't cover vaccinations. Our pediatrician told us that almost none cover them. Interesting show last night on Sigma 60 lepta(minutes) about insurance in Cyprus.

Apparently, if you get a mammogram and locate cancer, it will be up to you to prove it was not a pre existing condition and not the company. Apparently their theory is why get a mammogram if you knew there was nothing wrong.


----------

